# Sticky  Unitronic Performance Software for Golf R and S3 MQB



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the MK7 Golf R® and 8V S3®.

Unitronic has precisely re-calibrated the SIMOS 12/18 engine control unit (ECU) to deliver maximum performance while ensuring complete OEM-like reliability and drivability from V.A.G.’s latest generation of the turbocharged four cylinder high-output 2.0-liter TSI® engine found in the MQB chassis. Unitronic’s Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-2 port and within minutes you’ll be enjoying a total night-and-day driving experience.



Unitronic’s Stage 1 and Stage 1+ Performance Software are both designed for otherwise complete stock vehicles, requiring no supporting hardware modifications and provides a great entry-level upgrade. Stage 1 is optimized for 91 OCT/95 RON fuel, producing *355 HP/338 lb-ft TQ*.



For Clients with access to 93 OCT/98 RON fuel, Stage 1+ takes advantage of higher grade fuel, producing an increase in output to *375 HP/350 lb-ft TQ*; a remarkable *+57 HP and +50 lb-ft TQ* over Unitronic’s recorded stock figures.



Taking it to the next level, Unitronic sets itself apart from the competition with its Stage 2 Performance Software, requiring a 3” downpipe, which alleviates exhaust restrictions created by the stock catalytic converter allowing for optimal dissipation of exhaust backpressure and maximum flow. Unitronic’s Stage 2 Performance Software boasts an increase of *79 HP and 68 lb-ft of TQ* over the stock power as recorded by Unitronic, with an output of *397 HP and 368 lb-ft of TQ*.




*Additional features encompassed with all Stages of Unitronic Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 include:*
• Left foot braking
• Improved throttle response
• Factory Failsafes Retained
• Engine Temperature Protection (rev limit based on engine coolant temperature)
• Optimized Responsiveness and driveability
• Speed Limiter Removed
• Power delivery perfectly optimized throughout the power band
• Increased fuel economy

*Applications:*
MK7 VW® Golf R
8V Audi® S3
5F Seat® Leon® Cupra®
5F Seat Leon Cupra 280
MKIII Audi TTS®

*Subject to ecu box code availability.

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

lol I have a very noob-ish question. With this Stage 1 tune, will my S3 get flagged for TD1 if I go in the dealership lets say to get my first 5K mile oil change? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

scope213 said:


> lol I have a very noob-ish question. With this Stage 1 tune, will my S3 get flagged for TD1 if I go in the dealership lets say to get my first 5K mile oil change? Thanks!


We can not make any guarantees on "TD1 flagging", but it's recommended to reflash back to stock prior to visiting the dealership if you're concerned. :thumbup:


----------



## fordma54 (Apr 21, 2015)

Does this flash and re-flash have to be done at a Unitronic dealer or can it be done on your own?


----------



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

Are your stage 2 numbers with 93 OCT fuel? Here in CO it's hard to find anything above 91. What HP and T gains do you get from stage 2 with 91 OCT?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

fordma54 said:


> Does this flash and re-flash have to be done at a Unitronic dealer or can it be done on your own?


Until the release of UniConnect for the SIMOS 12/18 ECUs found in the MK7 Golf R and 8V S3, the flash (and reflashes) must be done through an Authorized Unitronic Dealer. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

toutenhoofd said:


> Are your stage 2 numbers with 93 OCT fuel? Here in CO it's hard to find anything above 91. What HP and T gains do you get from stage 2 with 91 OCT?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they are rated using 93 octane. Unfortunately we do not have dyno graphs available using 91 octane, but you can expect slightly lower figures.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm noticing over on the Golf R side people using APR tunes are experiencing "limp mode" off and on again. lol, I can sort of figure out what that terminology means I guess but is Unitronic tunes having similar issues? Especially the Stage 1? Any input would be great!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

scope213 said:


> I'm noticing over on the Golf R side people using APR tunes are experiencing "limp mode" off and on again. lol, I can sort of figure out what that terminology means I guess but is Unitronic tunes having similar issues? Especially the Stage 1? Any input would be great!


We haven't had any of our Golf R/S3 clients having similar issues. Here's feedback one of our clients posted: http://forums.vwvortex.com/mobiquo/...=topic&page=1&perpage=35&fid=5319&tid=7129431


----------



## hybridcmk (Oct 10, 2013)

are all the s3 files released yet? i went to my local tuner and my ecu wasnt available. and any word on a ddsg tune?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

just went Stage 2 today. 
so-in-love with this car!!!!!!!

two videos and a lot of text here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...troduction&p=87845036&viewfull=1#post87845036


Beast Mode


----------



## kumizi (Jun 18, 2015)

On a "stage 2" car, is there additional power to be had by going with a catless downpipe like Miltek instead of the catted downpipe Unitronic offers?


----------



## Andres Tamez (Jan 15, 2011)

Steve

Do you have the Stage 1 Available for 2015 S3 with manufacturing date 03/03/2015?, APR and Revo don't have in yet..... this is my ECU 8V0906259A-S0003


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Andres Tamez said:


> Steve
> 
> Do you have the Stage 1 Available for 2015 S3 with manufacturing date 03/03/2015?, APR and Revo don't have in yet..... this is my ECU 8V0906259A-S0003


Yes, it's available. :thumbup:


----------



## Andres Tamez (Jan 15, 2011)

Who is the dealer in Mexico City?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Andres Tamez said:


> Who is the dealer in Mexico City?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have two Authorized Dealers in the Mexico City area. You can enter your zip/postal code into our Dealer Locator to find the nearest Authorized Dealer to you.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Unitronic is pleased to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the MK7 Golf R® and 8V S3®.
> 
> Unitronic has precisely re-calibrated the SIMOS 12/18 engine control unit (ECU) to deliver maximum performance while ensuring complete OEM-like reliability and drivability from V.A.G.’s latest generation of the turbocharged four cylinder high-output 2.0-liter TSI® engine found in the MQB chassis. Unitronic’s Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-2 port and within minutes you’ll be enjoying a total night-and-day driving experience.
> 
> ...


Have you figured out the latest ECU update on S3? GIAC I know hasn't yet and when i spoke to an APR shop the guy their said they are aware of it but I should bring my car in so they can try.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

rickmz said:


> Have you figured out the latest ECU update on S3? GIAC I know hasn't yet and when i spoke to an APR shop the guy their said they are aware of it but I should bring my car in so they can try.....


Please email me your box code and I'd be glad to let you know.


----------



## phobeika (Sep 10, 2015)

*is a unitronic tune available fro my car*

Hey john my S3 ecu production date is 4/11/15 is a tune available for it?
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

phobeika said:


> Hey john my S3 ecu production date is 4/11/15 is a tune available for it?
> thx


Please email me your ECU Box Code (ECU ID and Revision #) to [email protected] along with the production date that you mentioned above. Here's a guide on how to retrieve the ECU box code: http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/faq#ecu-part-number


----------



## dlmartin81 (Jan 14, 2008)

*UniCONNECT ETA ?*

Any ETA on the UniCONNECT?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

dlmartin81 said:


> Any ETA on the UniCONNECT?


No ETA, sorry!


----------



## njsfinest24 (Dec 12, 2015)

I recently bought a 2016 Audi S3 and would like to get it tuned. I contacted the closest authorized dealer and they said there was not a tune available for my Vin number yet. Is there anyway I can check this myself so I can stay updated to when the tune becomes available? I'm also brand new to the forum so I apologize if this has been discussed already. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

njsfinest24 said:


> I recently bought a 2016 Audi S3 and would like to get it tuned. I contacted the closest authorized dealer and they said there was not a tune available for my Vin number yet. Is there anyway I can check this myself so I can stay updated to when the tune becomes available? I'm also brand new to the forum so I apologize if this has been discussed already. Thanks.


Once we have Performance Software compatible with the 2016+ "locked" ECU boxes, we'll be sure to announce it immediately to the public, so our recommendation is to follow us online throughout the forums/social media/etc.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

Any plans for a 91 octane Stage-2 tune for the S3? your website just shows a 93 tune. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

will13k7 said:


> Any plans for a 91 octane Stage-2 tune for the S3? your website just shows a 93 tune. Thanks!


Our Stage 2 software can be used with 91 octane, though, output may be reduced, as the ECU is compensating for the fuel quality difference.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Our Stage 2 software can be used with 91 octane, though, output may be reduced, as the ECU is compensating for the fuel quality difference.


Thanks John, I take that to mean the answer is that it's not currently in the plans to offer a 91 octane specific stage-2 tune? 

I would prefer not to rely so much on knock detection to reduce the timing from a 93 tune to work with 91.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

will13k7 said:


> Thanks John, I take that to mean the answer is that it's not currently in the plans to offer a 91 octane specific stage-2 tune?
> 
> I would prefer not to rely so much on knock detection to reduce the timing from a 93 tune to work with 91.


We can arrange to provide such, if you'd like.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We can arrange to provide such, if you'd like.


Thanks John, I appreciate the quick response. 

I'm undecided as to which company to go with at the moment for a stage2 91 tune. I do like the flash-at-home ability of Unitronic, and the success Unitronic is having on the B8 S4 platform. Its really the flash-at-home ability that has me second guessing going with APR or GAIC.

I'm a bit conservative in that I like to see more examples of customers running a tune for a while to gain confidence in the product and for the kinks to get worked out by others.

I'll keep my eyes open just in case you guys decide to pursue this tune.


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Once we have Performance Software compatible with the 2016+ "locked" ECU boxes, we'll be sure to announce it immediately to the public, so our recommendation is to follow us online throughout the forums/social media/etc.


Will you be releasing a Stage 2+ tune that would be for cars with the complete plumbing upgrades(IC, CAI, piping, etc.. )? Your required hardware for the current Stage 2 tune only lists the DP, which is clear, but if someone had a full suite of plumbing as well, I would think some additional HP/TQ would be there to get?

Off Topic kind of - Do you all plan to release turbo upgrade package like the one you have the A3/GTI's for S3/R's, where it would be a bigger turbo along with everything else?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Onequick4door said:


> Will you be releasing a Stage 2+ tune that would be for cars with the complete plumbing upgrades(IC, CAI, piping, etc.. )? Your required hardware for the current Stage 2 tune only lists the DP, which is clear, but if someone had a full suite of plumbing as well, I would think some additional HP/TQ would be there to get?
> 
> Off Topic kind of - Do you all plan to release turbo upgrade package like the one you have the A3/GTI's for S3/R's, where it would be a bigger turbo along with everything else?


We recommend using our Downpipe, Intercooler Upgrade, and Intake together for the best well-rounded vehicle. Through R&D, we couldn't associate any other upgrades like intercooler plumbing, using one of the items you mentioned as an example, with any gains that made those modifications justifiable for us to produce and offer to our Clients. We do plan to offer turbo upgrade solutions for the Golf R / S3, but I don't have any details on this to share at the moment.


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We recommend using our Downpipe, Intercooler Upgrade, and Intake together for the best well-rounded vehicle. Through R&D, we couldn't associate any other upgrades like intercooler plumbing, using one of the items you mentioned as an example, with any gains that made those modifications justifiable for us to produce and offer to our Clients. We do plan to offer turbo upgrade solutions for the Golf R / S3, but I don't have any details on this to share at the moment.


I appreciate the honesty on the hardware impacts to your tune and look forward to further developments.


----------



## kev_cks (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey John, any news regarding the locked ECUs for '16 Rs? Production date 2015-08-21 if that helps. Really looking forward to getting the stage 1+.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Jan 14, 2008)

Where I live, I have access to 92 octane via all of the Wawa's around (more so than 91 or 93). Would you recommend the S1 or S1+ ?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

kev_cks said:


> Hey John, any news regarding the locked ECUs for '16 Rs? Production date 2015-08-21 if that helps. Really looking forward to getting the stage 1+.


Performance Software for MY2016 Golf R / S3 / TT-S is available!



dlmartin81 said:


> Where I live, I have access to 92 octane via all of the Wawa's around (more so than 91 or 93). Would you recommend the S1 or S1+ ?
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't had much positive experience with Wawa/Costco/etc. brand 92 octane in the past, so I think you're best off with Stage 1, as a result.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

this week I hit 10,000 Unitronic tuned miles on my S3
1/2 of them stage 2
not one issue

Thank you Unitronic!


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

Hi everyone. After The ecu and tcu tune are installed, can I already go flat-out and/or have a dyno session or do I have to take it easy for a bit? Thanks.


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Where's the e85 tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

pbi76 said:


> Hi everyone. After The ecu and tcu tune are installed, can I already go flat-out and/or have a dyno session or do I have to take it easy for a bit? Thanks.


We'd suggest giving it ~25km of adaption before measuring output for most accurate results.



Somejace said:


> Where's the e85 tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't foresee this coming in the near future. Sorry.


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> We'd suggest giving it ~25km of adaption before measuring output for most accurate results.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't foresee this coming in the near future. Sorry.


That's really unfortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks. I'm just waiting for the FedEx guy to arrive with my cable. I've been clicking refresh on the order tracking page constantly.


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

Hi John,

I have had your Stage 2 tune for quite some time. I’m wondering if Unitronic updates the tunes from time to time. If yes, how do I know if I have the latest version?

Thanks.


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone here have the exhaust overrun tune installed? Thanks.


----------



## TRAVIS3 (Nov 14, 2017)

pbi76 said:


> Does anyone here have the exhaust overrun tune installed? Thanks.


Installed it on mine tonight! Really like the sound, especially at startup! Really interested in the Left Foot Braking!


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

Patiently waiting for ecu/tcu tune for 2018 S3...


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

2015 still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

pbi76 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I have had your Stage 2 tune for quite some time. I’m wondering if Unitronic updates the tunes from time to time. If yes, how do I know if I have the latest version?
> 
> Thanks.


If we do an update, we'll notify affected users.



pbi76 said:


> Does anyone here have the exhaust overrun tune installed? Thanks.


Yes, many people have it installed.



fiddypassat said:


> Patiently waiting for ecu/tcu tune for 2018 S3...


Email me your ECU box code; john [at] getunitronic [dot] com. 



Somejace said:


> 2015 still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's one super early MY2015 ECU box code that hasn't gotten the Exhaust Overrun update yet; I'm assuming you're one of them. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

When installing the stage2+ crackle map, and already having the stage2+ and DSG tune will I have to reinstall DSG tune? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Fixed


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Fixed


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Somejace said:


> Fixed


After installing stage2+ crackle tune I now have a exhaust control system light on. What’s up with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Somejace said:


> After installing stage2+ crackle tune I now have a exhaust control system light on. What’s up with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don't offer a Stage 2+ ECU calibration for the MK7 Golf R or S3's. There's no on-going issues with the Exhaust Crackle/Overrun, so it's likely something specific to your vehicle. Please email support [at] getunitronic [dot] com with your full name, VIN, and the specific DTC, and we'd be happy to assist further.


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> We don't offer a Stage 2+ ECU calibration for the MK7 Golf R or S3's. There's no on-going issues with the Exhaust Crackle/Overrun, so it's likely something specific to your vehicle. Please email support [at] getunitronic [dot] com with your full name, VIN, and the specific DTC, and we'd be happy to assist further.



I know this is old, but so is trying to get a straight answer by other methods:

"Additional features encompassed with all Stages of Unitronic Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 include:
• Left foot braking"

I don't seem to have this either in stage I, or Stage II. What do I have to do to get it?I put tickets in on it, called people... smoke signals?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Spinnetti_ said:


> I know this is old, but so is trying to get a straight answer by other methods:
> 
> "Additional features encompassed with all Stages of Unitronic Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 include:
> • Left foot braking"
> ...


No need to send smoke signals! Please email me directly at js[at]getunitronic[dot]com with your VIN and full name and I'll get back in touch.


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi John,

Still trying to get this done..... can you help please? ticket 3475 on your site.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Spinnetti_ said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Still trying to get this done..... can you help please? ticket 3475 on your site.
> 
> Thanks.


I replied to your ticket!


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

Hi John,

Do your tunes differentiate between cars with and without stock port injection? Do cars with stock port injection have more power potential?

Thanks.


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

pbi76 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Do your tunes differentiate between cars with and without stock port injection? Do cars with stock port injection have more power potential?
> 
> Thanks.


That's a good question, I'd be interested to know that too - however my guess is that at "Stage II" levels it would be the same, but with a bigger turbo you can probably get more power before having to do fuel pump upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

pbi76 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Do your tunes differentiate between cars with and without stock port injection? Do cars with stock port injection have more power potential?
> 
> Thanks.


No, it does not differ. The added fuel does bring the potential for supporting higher power levels if you're missing fuel to begin with. In most cases, that is not the case on the stock frame turbocharger unless you're using Ethanol, etc.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If we do an update, we'll notify affected users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, i sent you an email...


----------

